# Baitcasting advice



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Ive always used spinning reels and loved them because of their ease of use. However the more and more I research Im learning that they are nothing compared to the power of a baicaster when it comes to reeling in those big fish. Problem is I know NOTHING about baitcasting minus the fact that a round baitcaster and a low profile baitcaster look different. I would like to get into using a baitcaster, does anyone know of a simple R&R combo thats not too expensive that I can learn on. I would like to eventually learn how to use a round baitcaster for the big blues... 

Mike


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

As far as the reel in concerned, go with a Shimano. I prefer the Citica just because I don't see the $ difference between it and the Curado.


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

Get you an H2O Mettle reel @ Academy for $25 (until 11-20) and pick out an All-Star Classic rod (also $25 also until 11-20). It will depend on the weight of the lures you are going to throw as to which rod you would need. Spool with 10-16lb. monofilament and you will have a good starter outfit. Ask someone to show you how to set the centrifuge brakes. They should come with 3 brakes set to "on". This should get you started with a baitcaster that is inexpensive and easy to use.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*No disrespect...*



fishin styx said:


> As far as the reel in concerned, go with a Shimano. I prefer the Citica just because I don't see the $ difference between it and the Curado.


 I DO see the difference between the Citaca, Callisto, and all the others between the Curado. I have 7, Yes I said seven Curados. No other reel better for the.$. And Mike, just buy the best Shimano you can afford, and MOST IMPORTANTLY, get someone to SHOW YOU how to set it!!! Hands, down, the best reel I've EVER used!!!:doowapstaWhy do you think 2 COOL, has it's own forum for SHIMANO users??? I even have four of the bigger baitcasters for catfish and saltwater. You will never be dissapointed with a shimano!!!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

A couple of hints when learning how to cast a bait-caster. 
NEVER, until you get pretty good...cast INTO the wind. 
A heavier lure casts better than a lighter lure in most situations. When you get better, you can cast some very light lures..but...go slowly into that.
LOAD the rod, don't SLING the rod. 
IMHO, it is far easier to cast a cork AND WEIGHTED tout/plastic with a spin-caster than it is to cast the same rig with a bait-caster. I am not saying it can't be done...it is just somewhat easier. 
Your thumb is your friend.

I am certain that there are some great Youtube videos on casting a bait-casting reel.
regards, Rich


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Okay Mike

Curados are nice, I have one, but they are not that much better than some other less expensive brands. One thing about shimano anything you pay for that name.

The H2O that is on sale is okay. I have one of those as well, but you will have more difficulty casting those than a higher quality brand.

Best all around baitcaster for the money is a Bass Pro Shops Pro Qualifier. They have a really nice dual brake system that will really help you learn how to cast without excessive bird nests. They hold up fine and seem to cast as good as my curado or revo sx. The normal price on them in store is $99 but you can find them on sale often for $69. 

You don't have to blow your money on the shimano name to get a good reel. Tbone is right there is a section just for shimano because a lot of people buy them for the name. If you visit that thread you will see that people have trouble with them as well. Don't get me wrong they are very good reels and very dependable, just in my opinion not worth it to you right now with your experience to justify the extra loot. But if money is no object then spend away..

If you got any questions shoot me a pm and I will help you out as much as I can. Setup is key to using one and once you learn the mechanics to it, the only thing that will get you mad is if the fish aren't biting.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Ditto to all of the above. Regardless of the amount of money you spend, set up is the key to whether you'll have a day of frustration, or a fun day of fishing. If you go to Google videos, there are some great setup videos for baitcasting reels that will save you lots of frustration. These are the only type of reels I've ever used and as soon as my kids were old enough to cast I got them started as well and they picked it up real quick.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

But if you start off , like I did, with a Diawa, Shakespeare, Yes, even Bass pro, (made by someone else) you never get to experience a smooth casting reel. After years of practice, and mistakes, I can cast the very lightest of lures!(1/8oz to 3/16 oz. ) practice, practice, practice ... I like Shimanos because of the finer adjustment of the brakes.. The only reel I know you can open and adjust and clean... Buy one and it will last for life. I rest my case!!!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

You will like a baitcaster once you get used to it so don't go too awful cheap and it will serve you well for a long time if you take good care of it. Be sure you get one with a good breaking system and the more stainless steel ball bearings the better. 
As far as a specific brand I think its all personal preference. I'm not brand loyal, unless we're talking about an F250 Diesel...lol


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I like the Citica's and have caught a ton of whites on them. I use a light action rod from Castaway ($50) and can cast an 1/8 ounce lure. I like the Curados for stripers but I have caught several stripers on the Citicas but you have to play them. Citicas are a really good real for the money.

Matt


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*My kinda guy... My kinda truck...*



Lonestar Proud said:


> You will like a baitcaster once you get used to it so don't go too awful cheap and it will serve you well for a long time if you take good care of it. Be sure you get one with a good breaking system and the more stainless steel ball bearings the better.
> As far as a specific brand I think its all personal preference. I'm not brand loyal, unless we're talking about an F250 Diesel...lol


 ****** Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout F-350 267,000 miles and still strong as ever! Curados last a lifetime! just like the Powerstroke!


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Sounds like you need to go "test drive" a few of these suggestions that are in your budget . If you are drifting for the big cats , they were suggesting yesterday about going to a longer rod around the 8 -8.5 foot range. I think with the small diameter braid lines that they have now that you don't have to go with a huge wide spool type reel . Let us know what you get because I will be looking for a few new setups for me soon too .

I really like buying equipment from academy stores . They replaced 8 of my rods free last year that snapped in half and a few other things that I bought that broke after a few uses like a gps, reel, heater, and two spotlights.


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

The difference between the Curado and the Citica is one bearing that is beneath the drive gear and the Citica has a slightly heavier spool. The bearing on the 100 series is a 5X8X2.5MM that can be sourced for $1.69 The heavier spool on the Citica actually casts normal weight lures better than the Curado. Where the Curado shines is on lighter lures.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Man O man Im going to have to save to get one of the better reels. What Im afraid of is buying a pricey rig and then not liking it and Im out some cash...I have no problem trying and learning however. What about an Abu Garcia? I have read great reviews and they arent incredibly expensive. Also the BPS CatMaxx Baitcast? Or is that just a hunk o junk??

As for you Ford boys...Im a Chevy MAN myself and my truck is on the verge of 200k and still goin strong. Its a 98 2wd but I treat it like a 4wd. A buddy of mine has a 94 that he hauls with thats going strong and approaching 300K. Now a truck I wont buy...a Dodge...


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

wshniwasfshn said:


> What about an Abu Garcia? I have read great reviews and they arent incredibly expensive.
> 
> As for you Ford boys...Im a Chevy MAN myself ...


As for the Abu's, I have an older 5000, an older 5500 C3, three or four of the newer 5500 C3's, and one Silver Max. Have never had an issue with any of them. The key to keeping reels in good working order is to keep them cleaned, oiled, lubricated, and to replace worn parts when needed. The Ambassadeur (5000 & 5500) reels are the round ones, and they are heavier than most any of the low profile reels.

As for the other statement......At least it's a 98 and not one of the newer Obama Motors models........ :biggrin: Did I just say that??

-LP


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

If you're drifting catfish what difference does casting ability matter? You can buy Shimano spinners that are as strong as anything in the baitcasting arsenal, even offshore or surf rods. They catch bull reds and black drum on 'em as big as a car hood and you're chances of hookin' a blue that big ain't that good.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

I too switched over to Baitcasters in the last year and can't believe the difference it has made in my enjoyment of fishing. I fished Spincasters for so long that I could not manage a right hand Baitcaster and almost gave up until I tried a Left hand model. Now it feels like it is a part of me. I can execute 50% more casts with the left hand setup than the right or the Spincaster.

I have 2 Citicas and Love them. They hold up well in the Salt, relative to my Spincasters, and are buttery smooth.

I am planning to try the Curado's soon. I am sure I won't be disapointed. 

Good Luck to you!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I am just too old school for those little narrow spool boutique reels. Can't get my fat thumb on the spool. I bought a Curado at a garage sale for $20. I gave it to BBJim because he will use anything.
I started with the first 5000 red Garcia any one of us ever saw.
I have fished all over the world with them since you can buy them in most countries. 
I have caught dozens of 60 pound sailfish off of Phuket with a 6000C and a nine foot medium action rod. We just drift down one one tailing and toss him a live bait. Then hang on and DO NOT put your thumb on the spool.
I cleaned some reels the other day. Nine total 5000C, 5500, 6000C and one 7500.
Those are just the stand by that don't have rods. The other 21 on rods I clean as I use them.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

You can not beat the ABU's, just too much history for those models. I just rigged up a 6000c on a stiff rod for surf fishing. 
I chose it because I needed a reliable wench for that application.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

I really like my 5500 C3's for pitchin jigs and plastics while bass fishing and dragging a LMB out of the thick stuff. I also like them when trolling for white bass because if one of the kids hang a stump I can get the motor in neutral and turned around before all the line is off the spool. And like someone said, Ambassadeur's are a winch.
Besides my six or seven Ambassaduer's I probably have another six or seven low profile reels, I like them too.....until it's time to re-spool with new line. Those narrow spools and my eyesite do not get along very well LMAO! They are a lot lighter though.

-LP


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wshniwasfshn, I think you will like baitcasters after you learn to use them. There is a lot of good advice already given. The Shimano's and Garcia's are both good reels.


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

Chronarch not mentioned-I like mine better than the Curados so some personal choice involved.

Also--learn how to undo a backlash--you will get them.

It is a t time to become calm & zen-like in your concentration.

Best way I know is also counter-intuitive. When you get a backlash wind the reel 3 to 5 turns and most of the time (not always) the loose, tangled line will strip right off and backlash is over.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

ktdtx said:


> Chronarch not mentioned-I like mine better than the Curados so some personal choice involved.
> 
> Also--learn how to undo a backlash--you will get them.
> 
> ...


 ***** Been There, Done That. The hardest thing to remember, is to ALWAYS reset your brakes, every time you change lures. Even the slightest weight change makes a big difference! Line choice and memory, also makes a tremendous difference in the way ANY baitcaster functions. Another big mistake most people make is over-lubricating, good in some things, bad in baitcasters. The Shimano Forum will tell you to first pull your line reel, and clean most all the oil and grease from bearings and bushings. That alone, will solve many problems. Good Luck, and buy a Shimano, it'll be the last reel you'll ever buy ... unless you buy another just like it!!! JMO/tb 
:hairout:


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

I recently began to reteach myself to use a baitcaster after years of using spinning and spincasting reels. I inherited an ancient Ambassadeur 5500 from father-in-law which I cleaned up and rigged and I also rerigged my german D.A.M. that I bought in the 80s. I have experienced most of the issues about which the posters above have cautioned but, slowly I am gaining confidence in both reels. Actually, I like the Ambassadeur a bit better because the D.A.M. though smooth is narrow and my thumb does not fit comfortably on the spool. I realize from the postings that I probably need to learn more about setup as I am sure I do not know what I am doing in that regard. Thanks for this topic and the many responses.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

I found this site regarding setting up a baitcasting reel.
http://www.fishing-tackle-repair.com/education/baitcaster-setup-101.html


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

OK, here's a thought--I have lots of thoughts, it's the solutions that are hard to come by. Anyway, what if we had a baitcasting seminar so that some of the master baitcasters (I know, I know) could get together with some of us amateurs and show us the correct methods of setting up and using our baitcasting reels? I purchased a Revo STX, dual braking system, 11 bearing Abu Garcia that works ok throwing slabs but not so much throwing lighter tackle. We could have a variety of brands and types so we could try them all out and see what we like. My place would be available for this and we could probably provide lunch. Wonder what I have in the freezer???


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I'd be game for such a meeting. I can always learn some new tricks. I keep forgetting the old ones, I guess! ha ha 

We need some place with a large field or lake/pond to use for demos and learning. 

If anyone wants to come to North Houston, near Willowbrook mall...I have a pond in the back yard that would accommodate two or three casters. Too many trees for more than that number of fishermen, though. 

I'd be happy to drive a reasonable distance just to meet up with some guys. I am retired, so I am available most days. rich


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Good thought Duke. I would participate.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Great idea Duke! However I think Im one of the younger guys on here, no offense to you seasoned fishermen, you have forgotten more about fishing than I know, and that puts me in a bind. I have to stick to weekend fishing due to school and work. I know sometime before the new year I will be out at Livingston and hopefully I can meet up with some guys. Awesome idea I look forward to hearin more about it.

What about a BPS CatMAXX Rod and CMX-3 Round Baitcast R&R combo to start off? Is it harder to learn with a round versus low profile caster? I feel like the round have more power and the low profile are for smaller fish (bass, crappie). And the braking system on a low profile is adjustable right? When I look at pictures of round casters I dont see any sort of adjustable braking system...very confusing
http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...3-Baitcast-Reel-Combos/product/90935/-1324908
Thats a link to the BPS site

Rocket - Great site to learn! I had no idea about most of that stuff?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

All I do is three things.

Set the spindle/axle tension so that the lure drops very slowly with just the smallest jiggle of the rod tip.

Practice, Practice, Practice. (I seem to have better luck with the super braids.)

Learn how to undo a backlash...http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/how-fish/2009/11/merwin-how-clear-backlash-bait-casting-reel


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Mike,*

like you I started fishing with a spinning outfit, but later changed to a casting reel. Fortunately for me, I used my spinning reels with them set for left hand reeling, although I was right handed. It never made any sense to me that my Dad would cast with his right hand, and switch the rod to his left hand, and reel with his right hand.:spineyes: When I started using casting reels Ambassador was making the 5001C, so that's what I bought and used for many years, until I switched to Shimano's Calcutta reels. I now use their 201B, along with other Calcuttas. My point is, if you are lucky enough to be using spinning reels with your left hand reeling, then you are advantaged and should go to a left handed(really the real right handers reel:biggrin casting reel. You can cast and reel much faster and more efficiently.
BTW, I don't think it makes any difference on whether the reel is low profile or round, as the ability to reel in a large fish. The difference will be made in the gearing of the reel. However, the larger round reels will have an advantage, due the gearing ratios, line capacity, and ability to hold more large diameter line. Otherwise, the main difference in the low profile reels versus the round reels is the comfort either one allows due to the size of the users hands. If your primary use of the reels is in the bay and/or fresh water then either one will carry enough line for the purpose intended.
Good luck on your choice.:cheers:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

*Line Memory*

This may be basic and I should not mention it, but I feel it helps. I still use mono instead of braid, and mono will get a "memory". This "memory" usually hurts a cast. However, memory is easy to remove from the line - just tie the line to any fixed object and walk out more line than the distance you can cast. Then stretch the line real good; mono will stretch a lot but spring back. Be careful not to let line drag on the ground and possibly nick or damage it.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

So I went to BPS today to look at some baitcasting reels. After talking to the guys for about an hour I bought a BPS megacast R&R lowprofile combo spooled with 12# mono. He made a great point about NOT learning on a round caster and that right now I shouldnt be worried about hauling up big cats with the baitcaster. Once I learn how to use it and get good at it then he recommended moving to a small round caster and up and then moving up again and so on and so forth until I get the setup Im lookg for for those big blues. It was good advice and I didnt spend a ton of money. I plan to practice at the pond tomorrow for a few hours before church and try and get the hang of it. I have the spinning gear to handle the blues for now. Thanks for all the advice on this thread I hope it helps not just me but anyone else that ever has a question on this. Im ready to hit the lake!


----------

